
The Vatican is both the 4th roundest and 2nd most rectangular country - indogooner
https://bigthink.com/strange-maps/sierra-leone-is-the-worlds-roundest-country-and-egypt-the-squarest-one
======
madcaptenor
Somehow this article doesn't link to its sources.

For rectangularness:
[https://pappubahry.com/misc/rectangles/](https://pappubahry.com/misc/rectangles/)

For roundness: [https://gciruelos.com/what-is-the-roundest-
country.html](https://gciruelos.com/what-is-the-roundest-country.html)

